

Ask HN: Should I actively tell my new boss about side projects? - rgraham

I explained the situation to the VP that hired me (my first boss) and he was happy to have me building webapps on the side that didn't connect to the same market. He has since left the company. Should I reach out to the new VP and make sure they know what I'm doing? What if they want to shut me down?
======
relaunched
If you company has an official policy regarding side projects, start there. If
you have email from your previous boss stating his POV, make sure you don't
lose it. Then, go to HR or your new boss with a hypothetical. As always, make
sure you don't co-mingle your side project with work.

------
velly
What you do on your "OWN TIME" is your own business. - Mark Zuckerberg

